
CIA spies on Senate - altrus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/10/cia-senate-investigation-constitutional-crisis-daniel-jones
======
secfirstmd
Spy on everyone on the globe - including journalists and democracy activists,
innocent people => Senate doesn't care

Spy on Senate => "How dare you breach our privacy"

~~~
altrus
The very purpose of a clandestine intelligence service is to obtain the facts
and analysis necessary to advance foreign policy objectives.

Within that context, the expectation is that the advancement of those goals is
for the benefit of your own citizens (and possibly at the expense of other
people).

This is very different than advancing policy goals at the expense of your own
citizens.

~~~
totalcrepe
Give me money and I'll make you rich. Don't mind that I am spying on your
allocators of money. More money please. My friends that I bought with your
money want to sell crack on your streets, thats cool right? How about some
heroin? More money please, I'm having trouble tapping the lines of everyone
who has something bad to say about me. Oh I mean us.

------
inputcoffee
The CIA is a monolith, whereas the non-CIA players are named, person by
person.

Surely there is someone within the CIA who is making these decisions. Is there
a policy not to name individuals within certain governmental organizations?

~~~
lostlogin
Brennan doesn't come out of that looking good. But other than that, yeah. The
fact that torture was performed by staff with records of abuse is alarming - I
assume they didn't throw them under the bus because having them talk would
bring the whole lot down?

------
Pica_soO
So the watchmen watch the watchmen, that watch the watchmen.. this is getting
recursive and the fine print unreadable.

